# Unable to send mail thru dial-up after broadband



## rswain (Jun 7, 2005)

I got a BSNL DataOne broadband connection a few weeks back. Since then, I am not able to send mail through my VSNL dial-up account, even when I use the DUN connection, after switching off the DSL modem. I get a message 'md3.vsnl.net.in connection refused'. I am able to receive mail through the same account even with the BSNL broadband. I use Eudora 6.2 with Windows XP Professional with SP2. I have checked the POP, SMTP, DNS, ANS addresses etc. and all are as they were previously. What is wrong and what is to be done?


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 7, 2005)

well got the vsnl's site and check the email from there and if it fails then probably your account has been ended ?


----------



## selva1966 (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes I also tried using my vsnl account.  While I am getting incoming messages in Microsoft Outlook the outgoing message wont go giving some error messages.  
This happened after vsnl changed thier customer to configure "authenication required" in their outgoing server.  Now I have to configure dataone with Outlook.  But I can't use my old vsnl.net id


----------



## rohandhruva (Jun 8, 2005)

I had the same problem. I called vsnl *-- they told me unless you use dial up, you wont be authenticated, and hence cant SEND mail. recive is ok.. 

Rohan.


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 8, 2005)

please check your outgoing mail server settings (sometimes they r ISP dependent)


----------



## shreyadr (Jun 8, 2005)

friends,

i have vsnl dial-up account as well as pacenet cablenet account. when i shifted to pacnet i was also unable to send mails thru vsnl, receiving was o.k.. what u got to do is , change ur outgoing server to ur bradband server and that will automatically connects and sends ur mails thru vsnl server. remaining other things keeps the same. e.g. my earlier smtp server was 'smtp.vsnl.net' not i have changed it to 'mail.pacenet-india.com' and which solves my problem. 
but mind well when u conencts thru ur dial up connection and wants to send any mail change again to ur original dialup server settings, means change only smtp server name.

all the best


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 8, 2005)

rohandhruva said:
			
		

> I had the same problem. I called vsnl *-- they told me unless you use dial up, you wont be authenticated, and hence cant SEND mail. recive is ok..
> 
> Rohan.



I agree with Rohan. Incoming will work, outgoing won't.


----------

